# Free Ideal Hand Tools for a review



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

Is the UK too far away? :whistling2: 
Ideal have an office about 55 miles away if that helps??


----------



## Aiken Colon (May 16, 2008)

Actually, it dosen't help. Ideal has divisions in the US, Canada, the UK, France, Germany, Australia, (big breath....) China, Brazil, Mexico, and Puerto Rico. Now, they all do the same thing, but if you're a distributor with one, that's it. We actually have customers in Canada, and Ideal Canada won't touch us because we're already a distributor of Ideal USA. 

I'll tell you what, pick one hand tool out of the pages listed and PM it to me(Cat. No.), along with your everyday uses of the tool. I'll have Chris take a look at it and get back to you. No promises but he may be interested in adding some input from Ideal's UK users.

JJ


----------



## dadadan (Jan 10, 2008)

wish I had more time to post more often so I could try out the linesmens.


----------



## Aiken Colon (May 16, 2008)

What is this? Everyone PMing for the review is in Jersey. (not that there's anything wrong with that) Are there any other parts of the country that want to put in their "2 cents" and get free tools!?!

Chris


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

NJ is just full of those tool hound kind of cool electricians.


----------



## dadadan (Jan 10, 2008)

He's right! When you enter NJ Its says on the sign welcome to jersey home of tool hounds and cool electricians.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I really want to like Ideal's lineman pliers, but I can't. I got a pair with a fish tape puller, and the grips keep pulling off the pliers when I try to pull hard. Even during normal day-to-day use, I'm constantly banging the grips back on. If anyone wants that pair, I'll send them to you too, except you don't have to write a review. :jester:


----------



## electricguy (Mar 22, 2007)

I use the T strippers and the stripmaster even have a 2nd stripmaster for rg-6 cable


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

I bought the tight site amp clamp and gave the aggravating instrument away. I kept hitting the lock button when I needed a reading. GOOD/GREAT IDEA, BAD DESIGN.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

Aiken Colon said:


> What is this? Everyone PMing for the review is in Jersey. (not that there's anything wrong with that) Are there any other parts of the country that want to put in their "2 cents" and get free tools!?!
> 
> Chris


Hey! At least one was from Maryland! 

No respect, I get no respect.... grumble.....




:laughing:


----------



## Wireless (Jan 22, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> I really want to like Ideal's lineman pliers, but I can't. I got a pair with a fish tape puller, and the grips keep pulling off the pliers when I try to pull hard. Even during normal day-to-day use, I'm constantly banging the grips back on. If anyone wants that pair, I'll send them to you too, except you don't have to write a review. :jester:


My Klien's do the same.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Wireless said:


> My Klein's do the same.


 
Never had this issue with Klein's, I did with an other brand, I think but not sure Channel Lock (?). Years ago I bought a pair because an electrician friend SWORE by his. He said they beat Kleins hands down, well not in my book.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

brian john said:


> Never had this issue with Klein's, I did with an other brand, I think but not sure Channel Lock (?). Years ago I bought a pair because an electrician friend SWORE by his. He said they beat Kleins hands down, well not in my book.


 
He must have been talking them up so he didnt feel like a fool for buying them.


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

My new Klein's did the same (grips pulled off, first one, now both). I will try Ideal, maybe they use better adhesive.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

BP_redbear said:


> My new Klein's did the same (grips pulled off, first one, now both). I will try Ideal, maybe they use better adhesive.


 
I find it really hard to believe that the klein grips pull off so easily, I had to cut them off to put on the heavy duty tenite grips on my new pair..


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

Believe me, I was not pleased. Actually pissed. They are the Journeyman series with the fish tape pullung slot too. I was just ripping old cable out of a surface metal wireway (pulling pretty hard). Am I not supposed to 'pull' with Kleins? I can take a pic of them with the grips off if it needs to be proven.
Now they slide right off by hand. It sucks. What do I do? Take them back? Epoxy them on? Super glue? 
What are the HD Tenite grips?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

BP_redbear said:


> What are the HD Tenite grips?


I think he means the hard red grips.


----------



## Wireless (Jan 22, 2007)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I find it really hard to believe that the klein grips pull off so easily, I had to cut them off to put on the heavy duty tenite grips on my new pair..


 
The standard grips won't come off easy (that I noticed). I have the problem like BP with the journeyman series.


----------



## Aiken Colon (May 16, 2008)

*"What are the HD Tenite grips?"*

Here are the Tenite's:

http://www.idealindustries.com/prodDetail.do?prodId=35-008

They make 'em for the smaller 6" & 7" pliers as well.

Chris


----------



## Yillis (Apr 21, 2008)

My boss's Klein grips came off once, doesn't happen on his new set, and everyone I know that has had a greenlee pair the grips come off too, including myself.


----------



## Aiken Colon (May 16, 2008)

All right guys. So far, we've had a good turn out for this promo. *Wednesday will be the cutoff*, as the tools will be shipping out Thursday. *Just 3 days left to apply*. Not everyone will get in, but we'll do our best to accomodate. Keep the requests coming.

Chris


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

Cool. Looking forward to the trial.

I requested a different tool, however I am certainly willing to try the Linesman pliers (Insulated, preferrably). The good thing about reviews like these are that *IF* there is an issue, like the grips pulling off, The company may actually remedy it. Hopefully Klein is looking into the grip issue on theirs. There must be more than just the few here who have had them come off. I suppose that is a good point with the standard vinyl grips. They don't come off. What good are grips, if they won't stay on? Especially on a pliers that are designed for pulling. Maybe Ideal will get some new customers here. (Hopefully they are made in USA *AND good quality.* Thanks in advance to AIKEN for this opportunity.

Tool nuts + free tools = paradise ?


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

BP_redbear said:


> Cool. Looking forward to the trial.
> 
> Thanks in advance to AIKEN for this opportunity.
> 
> Tool nuts + free tools = paradise ?


 

Amen to that.


----------



## KayJay (Jan 20, 2008)

I’d also had problems with the Klein Journeyman lineman’s and diagonal’s grips slipping off for a long time. I tried everything from automotive gasket cement to gutter adhesive with only temporary results. 
A few years ago I used some Nomaco K-Flex R-320 adhesive on them. It’s a flexible adhesive used to bond the seams on foam insulation for refrigeration piping. Those handles are still on to this day!! 
It worked great for the tenite handles on my older pliers too. Also, using a heat gun to soften them up helped form them to fit the contour of the plier’s handles.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

What are you people doing or what am I not doing in 38 years I have never had an issue with klein grips. Being a tool NUT I have tried almost every new grip when it hit the market. My first pair came without grips.


----------



## Wireless (Jan 22, 2007)

brian john said:


> What are you people doing or what am I not doing in 38 years I have never had an issue with klein grips. Being a tool NUT I have tried almost every new grip when it hit the market. My first pair came without grips.


Have you used the journeyman series to pull fishtapes?


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

All I was doing when the grips slipped off my Kleins (the Journeyman series), was pulling on old cable that was gripped in the nose, using one gloved hand.
Apparently the material used on that series is slippery on the inside and difficult for adhesive to bond to them. (It looks like there is a silicone adhesive, like silicone caulk on the end of the handles and up the inside surface, but not all the way around, (not all over). I will take a pic, and post it, if it's not too large a file.
I believe they are glued and slipped on, unlike the standard vinly grips where the pliers are dipped into them.
I think you could just about hang from the pliers, without those coming off.
Maybe companies will have to put dimples or cross-hatching on the plier handles for the grips and adhesive to stay better (as opposed to the smooth steel).

I have pulled fish tape with them also, very briefly, and they slipped...I believe that is what made the first grip loose, then pulling cables took them both off.


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

here are pics of the slip grips.
Too bad. Great pliers otherwise.
These were purchased new in May 2008. Maybe the 'standard' grips are better after all...
Maybe the grips are 'too big', as they apparently twist and/or move around kind of spongy-like and separate from the adhesive.
I'm sure some of us will trial Ideal's lineman pliers, both regular and Insulated.
I contacted the supply store, and they will exchange or refund at my option.


----------



## Aiken Colon (May 16, 2008)

So do you guys generally prefer these replaceable types of grips(tenites or klein) or the dipped?

Chris


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Aiken Colon said:


> So do you guys generally prefer these replaceable types of grips(tenites or klein) or the dipped?


I just buy the flavor of the day, then replace them with the hard grips when the original one's start to get too ragged. I'm not that picky on the grips, but I do want the dog-gone things to stay on. That's the #1 most aggravating thing with any type of plier tool. I'd bet you that if a company was to also advertise that their lineman plier grips are specially designed to stay put, that would make those pliers more attractive to buyers versus other choices.


----------



## Wireless (Jan 22, 2007)

Aiken Colon said:


> So do you guys generally prefer these replaceable types of grips(tenites or klein) or the dipped?
> 
> Chris


I don't think these are supposed to be replaceable!


----------



## dadadan (Jan 10, 2008)

BP_redbear---same thing happened to mine! they look same as yours with the glue on the one side. It happened first to my diagnals the linesmans. Kliens really _slipping_ with there quality


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I prefer the dipped handles, as those hard replaceable ones tend to pull off over time.

Maybe if I put some epoxy in them first, they would stay put?:blink:

-Ken on Delmarva


----------



## Aiken Colon (May 16, 2008)

The reason I ask, Ideal makes both kinds in each of their lines. *LaserEdge *and *WireMan*. So, some of the testers will end up with dipped and some will end up with what Ideal calls "Smart-Grips". 

Now the *Insulated* tools appear to have both, dipped with grip covers over top. 

Now that I've heard some of your complaints about the Klein grips, I'm very curious(excited) to see how all the Ideal lines stand up. It sounds like you guys are pretty rough on them, so this should be a great test.

Chris


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I sent a PM, but not sure if it went through, so I sent another revised one. You can disregard the first one.

I should clarify about those plastic replacement grips:

I would normally buy the dipped handle tools, and then once I had wore out the handles, I could strip off the remaining grips, and then install the plastic replacement handles. Nowadays, it seems that I wear out the other part of the tool first (like cutting thru a hot circuit, and blowing holes in them, etc.) so replacement handles have not been an issue.

I'd be interested in trying out a LaserEdge tool as a comparison.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

There's a million dollar idea. A set of lineman's with replaceable die-type cutter blades for every time you blow them up.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Marc:

Those are available they com with handles and a new front nose also. Grips optional.


----------



## Mountain Electrician (Jan 22, 2007)

brian john said:


> I bought the tight site amp clamp and gave the aggravating instrument away. I kept hitting the lock button when I needed a reading. GOOD/GREAT IDEA, BAD DESIGN.



I agree completely. If they would move the hold button, it would be a decent meter.


----------



## Aiken Colon (May 16, 2008)

*Final tool review-ee list....*

OK, I know you guys are holding your breath in anticipation of the review list. It's almost done. Please bear with us, we want to get ALL the details nailed down so there's little or no confusion. I want to thank all of you who responded (free tools, lol ) for your eagerness to participate and for your patience.

Chris


----------



## ljwunder (Jul 24, 2008)

To all of you that are having problems with the grips slipping off on your Klein Journeyman series pliers...

The first time it happened to me I took both the grips off, wrapped the handles of the pliers in one layer of tape(I used 33+ and stretched it pretty tight), shoved the grips back on and haven't had any problems since (been 5 months or so.)


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> There's a million dollar idea. A set of lineman's with replaceable die-type cutter blades for every time you blow them up.


If those were available from any of the big manufacturers I'd buy them no question. That's an idea that would lock up the market for linesman pliers.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> There's a million dollar idea. A set of lineman's with replaceable die-type cutter blades for every time you blow them up.


I don't think any manufacturer would want to do this. They would rather sell you a whole new pair....


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

i buy most tools at pawnshops/flea mkt. since my stuff seems to grow legs before i break em. i have a set of some kind of replaceable jaw kleins. very old . i.ll try to find them and post pic. does any body out there collect OLD klein tools? send pm.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

JohnJ0906 said:


> I don't think any manufacturer would want to do this. They would rather sell you a whole new pair....


 
Or the new blades would be $29.95, the new linemens $31.95


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

Where are those wireman pliers made?


----------



## Bruce H. (Jul 27, 2008)

*Where are those pliers made?*

The 'LaserEdge' are forged, assembled, and packaged in the USA (union shop), the 'WireMan' are forged in Taiwan then assembled and packaged in USA.

So, if you're looking for USA > go with the LaserEdge tools!


----------



## Aiken Colon (May 16, 2008)

*Ok Gents, What you've been waiting for!!*

Alright, finally got it hammered out. Here is the list of the review-ees and their tools. Oh, and that is correct. The LaserEdge and the Insulated Tool lines are US made, whereas the WireMan are imported. Also, Ideal Insulated hand tools were the first ever to be *both* UL Listed and 1,000 V rated. <--- http://news.thomasnet.com/fullstory/30549 :thumbup:


JohnJ0906 
*35-3012 - LaserEdge 9-1/4” New England Side-Cutting Pliers w/ fish tape puller*

Dadadaan
*30-4430 - WireMan 9-1/4” Side-Cutting Pliers w/crimp & fish tape puller*

BP_redbear
*30-9430 - 9-1/4” Insulated Side-Cutting Linesman Pliers*

Amptech
*30-3430 - LaserEdge 9-1/4” New England Side-Cutting Pliers w/ crimping die*

Chenley (& father)
*35-3430 - LaserEdge 10” Tongue & Groove Pliers*
*35-5038 - WireMan 8” Long-Nose Pliers *

Dowmace
*45-9120 – Insulated Premium T-Stripper Wire Stripper*

Jim Port
*35-013 - LaserEdge 9-1/4” New England Side-Cutting Pliers w/ box joint *

Kbsparky
*35-4430 - WireMan 10” Tongue & Groove Pliers*

Mountain Electrician
*30-3430 - LaserEdge* *9-1/4” New England Side-Cutting Pliers w/ crimping die*

481apprentice
*35-4012 - WireMan 9-1/4” Side-Cutting Pliers*

Lagaceelectric
*35-028 - LaserEdge 8” Diagonal-Cutting Pliers*

MechanicalDVR
*30-9429 - Insulated 9-3/4" Multi-Crimp Tool*

Randomkiller
*30-435 - Premium Electrician's Side-Cutting Pliers*

The Rick
*30-9430 - Insulated 9-1/4" Side-Cutting Linesman Pliers*

Oldman (& crew)
*30-9430 - Insulated 9-1/4" Side-Cutting Linesman Pliers*
*30-3429 - Insulated 9-3/4" Multi-Crimp Tool*
*35-3038 - 8-1/2" Long-Nose Pliers w/ cutter*
*35-013 - LaserEdge 9-1/4" New England Side-Cutting Linesman Pliers w/box joint*



*Please allow 2-4 weeks for shipping times. This is not our normal shipping time, but because these are shipping out individually we want to be safe. You can submit your reviews via e-mail at [email protected]. I figure a month or so of use should be sufficient before submitting a review, however, you can submit them earlier if you wish. *

*I'm sure we'll be talking about them in this thread well before that.*


*Thanks to all and we're looking forward to all of your thoughts and opinions!*


*Chris & JJ*


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

I have a pair of those red handled craftsman linemen pliers.
Those things have held up great. 
I did have a problem with the grips pulling off but I fixed that with some gorilla glue.
Pulled the handles off , shot some gorilla glue into them (It doesn't take much as this stuff expands!)
Can't get those handles to move now!


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I'll let you know when the tool arrives here.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Don't toss the old linesman away.Scrap steel is getting $.12 lb.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

bobelectric said:


> Don't toss the old linesman away.Scrap steel is getting $.12 lb.


 
I'd just give them to a new apprentice if I was happy with the new stuff. Spread the good fortune.


----------



## chenley (Feb 20, 2007)

randomkiller said:


> I'd just give them to a new apprentice if I was happy with the new stuff. Spread the good fortune.


Same here, apprentices are always glad to get the hand-me-downs.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

chenley said:


> Same here, apprentices are always glad to get the hand-me-downs.


 
When my wife cleans our garage or the storage unit she always comes up with a pile fo stuff I take to work and give to the youngins, they love it.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

Buy Made In U.S.A!....Ideal's pliers (aside from the Wireman brand) are made by Channellock...Good tools but from my experience with Ideal sales reps, they don't honor their warranty! They do however make the BEST leather tool totes/pouches around! I will never buy a tool that is made in asia unless it is from Japan and unless I can help it. I'm so tired of cheap fittings/tools/equipment it wastes my time!


----------



## Aiken Colon (May 16, 2008)

cdnelectrician said:


> Buy Made In U.S.A!....Ideal's pliers (aside from the Wireman brand) are made by Channellock...Good tools but from my experience with Ideal sales reps, they don't honor their warranty! They do however make the BEST leather tool totes/pouches around! I will never buy a tool that is made in asia unless it is from Japan and unless I can help it. I'm so tired of cheap fittings/tools/equipment it wastes my time!


 
While I agree that we should all buy US made, there's alot of people out there that would argue that Knipex (German made) are the top shelf pliers nowadays. Now to break this down and separate some fact from fiction. 


*1. Only Ideal's tongue & groove pliers are made by Channellock. *
Ideal and Channellock do share a common thread. Ideal uses Channellock's manufacturing facility for their spec Tongue & Groove pliers, Ideal just can't go wrong there. Where Channellock uses Ideal's SmartGrip™ handles. Two companies sharing their premium products with each other for the benefit of you. I think the confusion lies in the fact that Home Depot carries a Channellock with Ideal grips. This is an exclusive combination found at Home Depot.

*2.* When you say Ideal's Sales Reps, do you mean the actual representative from Ideal or the local distributor who sells their tools? If your local distributor is not honoring your Wireman or LaserEdge tools' warranty, I would recommend you find a more........ "reputable" supplier. :001_huh:

*(Ideal WireMan & LaserEdge Hand Tools are Lifetime Guaranteed) :thumbup:*

*3.* As far as warranties go, Ideal's is "Over the Counter" meaning you can take your tools back to the place you bought it and get it replaced under it's lifetime warranty. If you buy your Ideal hand tools online or by mail order, any Ideal (over the counter) supplier will honor the warranty, as well. Recently, other manufacturers have begun to do away with their over the counter warranty policy, requiring you to send their tool into the actual manufacturer to get it replaced. This is why we personally carry the Ideal line and will be bringing on Knipex soon. 

*4.* Regarding your import views, you're mostly correct. However, every country has it's cheap manufacturing facilities as well as good ones. Greenlee, for example, has moved all of it's hand tool manufacturing over seas (Taiwan, China, take your pick) and they RARELY have complaints on them. This is the reason Ideal even came out with their Wireman brand (imported), so they could compete with Greenlee's prices again. 

I personally believe it's better to buy US made to support our work force in manufacturing, but some people have to watch cost and buy import to support their own work force. Catch 22, if you ask me.

Chris


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

not to change subject too much but; is YELLOW 77 thicker these days. have to scoop it out and it stays balled up in one spot on wire. just need something to bitch about i guess. i'm taking a well deserved vacation day. what are YOU guys doing here?


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

paul d. said:


> not to change subject too much but; is YELLOW 77 thicker these days. have to scoop it out and it stays balled up in one spot on wire. just need something to bitch about i guess. i'm taking a well deserved vacation day. what are YOU guys doing here?


Been sitting in the pail too long.

We only use the clear slime stuff these days. Cleans up much easier than that "77" stuff ever did. :blink:


----------



## Aiken Colon (May 16, 2008)

OK, TheRick. You're the only one who's tool hasn't shipped out. I need your shipping address. You can PM it to me. 

As for everyone else, look for your tool(s) in the next 7-10 days.

As for the Yellow77, I have an email in with my Ideal rep. If there have been any changes with that product, she will let me know.

Chris


----------



## Aiken Colon (May 16, 2008)

paul d. said:


> not to change subject too much but; is YELLOW 77 thicker these days. have to scoop it out and it stays balled up in one spot on wire. just need something to bitch about i guess. i'm taking a well deserved vacation day. what are YOU guys doing here?


Well, she says there has been no change what-so-ever on the "77". She says you can always compare the MSDS with other pulling lubes. 

Yellow 77: http://www.idealindustries.com/media/pdfs/products/yellow_77_msds.pdf

Chris

(For those of you who don't know, MSDS stands for "Material Safety Data Sheet". If you all knew that already, I apologize. It's a new term to me and I like to share.):icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## Aiken Colon (May 16, 2008)

Wait, she just emailed me again..... she says it's probably old. Haha. 

Chris


----------



## Aiken Colon (May 16, 2008)

You get your linesmans today Randomkiller? 

I was pretty impressed with those when I checked them out. Then we got in the insulated ones that went out this week. Even though the insulated ones were 1/3 the price of the pair you got I was even more impressed with the Insulated line. I believe the pair you got are also rated for 1000V, but don't go sticking in some high voltage line just to test that out, 

JJ


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Aiken Colon said:


> You get your linesmans today Randomkiller?
> 
> I was pretty impressed with those when I checked them out. Then we got in the insulated ones that went out this week. Even though the insulated ones were 1/3 the price of the pair you got I was even more impressed with them. Insulated meaning line, I believe the pair you got are also rated for 1000V, but don't go sticking in some high voltage line just to test that out,
> 
> JJ


 
Yes Sir,

They were at the door waiting for me when I got home today. They have a nice feel to them and seem very nice quality. They will be on the job in the am. Thanks.

Mac


----------



## Aiken Colon (May 16, 2008)

Actually, as I was packing those up for you, I was afraid that you might get a little ribbing for having such..... um..... "fancy" pliers out on the job. :shifty:

Don't take no guff. :cool2:

Chris


----------



## ArtScherer (Jul 17, 2013)

*Pulling with Kleins*



BP_redbear said:


> Believe me, I was not pleased. Actually pissed. They are the Journeyman series with the fish tape pullung slot too. I was just ripping old cable out of a surface metal wireway (pulling pretty hard). Am I not supposed to 'pull' with Kleins? I can take a pic of them with the grips off if it needs to be proven.
> Now they slide right off by hand. It sucks. What do I do? Take them back? Epoxy them on? Super glue?
> What are the HD Tenite grips?


I have used Kleins since 1985 and have never had any problems. I have had to also cut the handles off to put the Tenite grips on (the dark red grips that are sold separately) but, I never buy the ones that are used for pulling fishtapes because they ruin the fishtape. I buy the HD2000-9NE and have not had one single problem and unless someone likes them better than I do I have not ever had to replace them.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

ArtScherer said:


> I have used Kleins since 1985 and have never had any problems. I have had to also cut the handles off to put the Tenite grips on (the dark red grips that are sold separately) but, I never buy the ones that are used for pulling fishtapes because they ruin the fishtape. I buy the HD2000-9NE and have not had one single problem and unless someone likes them better than I do I have not ever had to replace them.


that guy posted that question in 2008.... you really think he is still looking for the answer? :brows:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I still think Aiken Colon is the awesomest name in the world :thumbup:


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

HackWork said:


> I still think Aiken Colon is the awesomest name in the world :thumbup:


.....as he begs for free tools:whistling2:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

360max said:


> .....as he begs for free tools:whistling2:


Who begs for free tools?


----------



## bayoubill (Apr 7, 2013)

Aiken Colon said:


> I am giving out select Ideal hand tools from the Laseredge, Wireman, and Insulated Tool lines for marketing reviews. I need honest feedback on them, for Ideal.
> 
> Please *PM* with the most common type of hand tool you use and keep this thread clean for legitimate questions.
> 
> ...


I clicked on the link for the Ideal catalogue...

from the one that came up, I picked out several items from pages C-15 through C-23...

then found that 30-425 is on page C-23, not C-31 as stated in the thread...

and 35-020 and 35-021 are on page C-24, not C-32 as stated in the thread...

and there are no pliers shown on pages C-42 and C-44...


so... what's the deal...?


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

bayoubill said:


> I clicked on the link for the Ideal catalogue...
> 
> from the one that came up, I picked out several items from pages C-15 through C-23...
> 
> ...


dude, this thread is over 5 years old....I think the pages may have changed in that time :laughing:


----------

